# Pinup Pumpkin - An early birthday present from Roxy



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy couldn't wait until Halloween to give me my Birthday present. She commissioned a Pinup Pumpkin from Dave The Dead. She looks amazing! Thanks honey, and thanks to Dave for doing such an outstanding job. 

DSC01600 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC01598 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC01601 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC01607 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

THIS IS GREAT!!

I LOVE the expressions he gets out of these creatures..and the butt cheeks! Perfect.

Oh, that is sweet! What a loving spouse. I am soo jealous! Of the gift. Your wife is nice, but I don't go that way.

Hubby looked at this pic & said, "Ol' Skellytits.."


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's adorable, in a demented sort of way. Love the butt crack. What's her name? I just love Dave's work.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Dave, you amaze me...
Roxy, what an awesome idea - you rock
And Spooky... Happy early Birthday!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Spooky1.

I wonder if Roxy will be wearing a skull bikini for your 'real' birthday???


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

NOW THATS WHAT I CALL HOTTTTT!!!!!wonder if roxy is that pretty?????lol


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That is an awesome birthday present! She is great! I'd have to leave that one out all year round.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

this is great


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lol


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RROOOWWRRRR! *wolf whistle* Hey baby, how you doin'?

Nice present Roxy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, great gift! Another awesome prop by Dave!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> I wonder if Roxy will be wearing a skull bikini for your 'real' birthday???


LOL, if I do, I'm NOT posting pictures here



morbid mike said:


> wonder if roxy is that pretty?????lol


I'm stunning - ask anyone:googly:

We couldn't be more pleased with the work Dave did. She's lovely and it was lovely of him to take on a commission so close to haunting time.

When Spooky1 unwrapped the gift, his jaw dropped, he started laughing and said "This is great", and then "Did Dave the Dead make this?"

You got that signature style, Dave!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome early b-day present. Love the pose.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> When Spooky1 unwrapped the gift, his jaw dropped, he started laughing and said "This is great", and then "Did Dave the Dead make this?"
> 
> You got that signature style, Dave!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Roxy, if we lived close by I would make my wife hang around with you all the time. 

Dave, you are just amazing.

Spooky1, I'm jealous, but pitty you. How are you going to top Roxy's gift when it's her birthday? I just don't think it can be done. Happy Birthday, man.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really great work! And a great idea and gift.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Truely amazing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I think Dave should create a new line of these little femme fatales and call them "Dave the Dead's Pumpkin Tarts"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Personally, I think Dave should create a new line of these little femme fatales and call them "Dave the Dead's Pumpkin Tarts"


I agree but tart isn't a very manly thing. Tart should be changed to Tardis.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Somebody is really lucky! My wife never brings me home another woman? Great work Dave. Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

That's nice...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG....skull pasties. I love it.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

We need to see more... umm, skin!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

sooo awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

get em off!!! get em off!!! get em off!!!

one sexy babe!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that just ROCKS!!! what a great gift to receive and all hand made on top of it.Very cool.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

HaHaHaHa.... that is awesome!!!!! How big is it, it looks to be about a foot tall. The bikini is rockin!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Moon Dog said:


> We need to see more... umm, skin!


If you want to see more skin, you'll need to commission your own piece from Dave.

Sparky, as to the size, she's only ~6 inches tall.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Too funny


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol

lord help us all.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

your a lucky guy Spooky1...You too Roxy


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

She is too cute


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that thing makes me howl!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

beelce said:


> your a lucky guy Spooky1...You too Roxy


hehe...Roxy is a lucky guy.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

What a great awesome gift!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> hehe...Roxy is a lucky guy.




"Guy" in the generic, encompassing-both-sexes meaning, I'm SURE:googly:

Spooky1 is still laughing at me for not waiting until his actual birthday to give him his little pinup queen


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Roxy you rock what a wonderful wife you are - spooky1 you are very lucky to have her. Where is that love it button. BTW Roxy can you call my wife and tell what you did for your husband. Please!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's just wrong! (in a good way)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

hpropman said:


> Roxy you rock what a wonderful wife you are - spooky1 you are very lucky to have her. Where is that love it button. BTW Roxy can you call my wife and tell what you did for your husband. Please!


You're very sweet, HP


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

hpropman said:


> Roxy you rock what a wonderful wife you are - spooky1 you are very lucky to have her.


Believe me hpropman, I know I'm a lucky (and very happy ) guy!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice present. Original artwork is always nice... especially if it is Halloween related.

Great job by Dave.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

ROFL that thing is just freakin' hilarious! What an alluring pose. Butt cheeks and everything LOL Dave you are just too much, man. I'm sure in the mutant pumpkin community, she'd be considered quite a hottie. Roxy that was very sweet of you. I envy Spooky even more now.


----------

